# Et voila, la Pod:



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=MW00901

Somehow things become more real for me when Squadron announces them.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=MW00901
> 
> Somehow things become more real for me when Squadron announces them.


Oh, ye of little faith!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I thought it was supposed to cost about $24.95 retail.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Oil,Oil..............Plastic!Plastic!Up.............Up!alexander


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> I thought it was supposed to cost about $24.95 retail.


I dont know what Squadron has it for but I was thinking it was $34.95


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> Et voila, la Pod!


I should think it would be _le Pod_ -- unless you know for certain that it's feminine. I don't know -- it looks pretty butch to me!

Burbank House of Hobbies should have them in any day now . . .


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

MSRP is $34.95. Things become more real for ME when they are on my front porch. Like my case of Pods was earlier this afternoon. 
Tom


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Bwain no more said:


> MSRP is $34.95. Things become more real for ME when they are on my front porch. Like my case of Pods was earlier this afternoon.
> Tom


Some guys have all the luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I've seen it on E-BAY at $26.00.:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That noun-gender thing always threw me in French class!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I picked mine up for an even $30 in Warwick, RI.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> I picked mine up for an even $30 in Warwick, RI.


Where in Warwick? The only LHS near me is on Darlington Hobbies in EP - they don't have a great supply of SF kits so another source would be great.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Got mine ordered and on it's way from CultTVmans' site. It was under 30 bucks.

Can't wait to have my grubby paws on it......woohoo!

Hurry up, and release the Chariot already!

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> Where in Warwick? The only LHS near me is on Darlington Hobbies in EP - they don't have a great supply of SF kits so another source would be great.


Never mind ... just saw the image you linked at SM with the huge banner of their web address. Only a couple of miles from where my wife works (the Bertucci's next to the airport)!


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey guys

I just got mine this afternoon, I had to shed a enormous........21$ for it in Montréal......... Oh! The pain!  I dry fitted the outer shell parts, it looks fantastic  For the price and compared to what was released before, I am amazed....

Great and successful work from Moebius, thanks Frank.

And now for the lightning kit......

Gaétan


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Scorpitat said:


> Got mine ordered and on it's way from CultTVmans' site. It was under 30 bucks.
> 
> Can't wait to have my grubby paws on it......woohoo!
> 
> ...


Still waiting to hear from Cultman that mine shipped. I pre-ordered two and have not heard anything yet. I am assuming he has a lot to send out.


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

John P said:


> That noun-gender thing always threw me in French class!


No worries. The Pod's a vessel...so _it_ is probably a _she._


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Paulbo said:


> Never mind ... just saw the image you linked at SM with the huge banner of their web address. Only a couple of miles from where my wife works (the Bertucci's next to the airport)!


Yea, I know where that is. I was there a few weeks ago for a plane with landing problems. But it's right next to town hall & even closer to that new bank at the stop light.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Opus Penguin said:


> Still waiting to hear from Cultman that mine shipped. I pre-ordered two and have not heard anything yet. I am assuming he has a lot to send out.


 
Yeah! Steve has a ton to ship out. Not to mention that he's also shipping out his glow in the dark Voyagers this week. He's certainly got a full plate for the next week or so.
I've got both kits ordered from him. I expect we'll get some kind of shipping notice this week. He is only human after all, at least that's the rumor!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm also waiting for both of mine from Steve as well... it's a holiday weekend, so I don;t really need them NOW.

Plus later this month, that Hasbro BIG Millenium Falcon is also released, and I want to repaint that as well. It looks like the pod can fit the smaller gi-joe figures, and it thats actually the case, then the space pod might actually be in reasonable scale with the new millennium falcon as well..


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ran to the Hobby House and bought one.
Gotta finish the Seaview first, though.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

gareee said:


> Plus later this month, that Hasbro BIG Millenium Falcon is also released


Link please!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Here's a picture of the prototype next to the old star wars millenium falcon toy.. as you can see, it's pretty much in scale with the action figures, and is HUGE!

Here's a image of the back of the box with features listed:










And finally, a link to the official release info, where there's info on it as well... looks to be $150 at Toys R Us later this month.

http://www.rebelscum.com/story/front/BMF_The_Official_Press_Release_115770.asp


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Woah! Now that is huge!!! 

But a mini-fighter?! WTF???


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah.. the mini figuter could have been left out, and some additional interior sculpting could have been done instead, but just being able to get one for $150 makes me happy.

It's close enough for me as a larger format scale model, and with all the lights n such already in it, it's well worth the bucks to me.. heck, the Moebius seaview unbuilt was $100!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

It's 5" tall and thirty-five dollars? Hmmm...


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Jodet said:


> It's 5" tall and thirty-five dollars? Hmmm...


What are you talking about? The BMF is huge, and is supposed to be $150. The Space pod is about $26 online, and is larger then 5" tall.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Paulbo said:


> Never mind ... just saw the image you linked at SM with the huge banner of their web address. Only a couple of miles from where my wife works (the Bertucci's next to the airport)!


Just thought to throw this at you if you're ever in the area- There's another LHS in Smithfield called Apple Valley Hobbies in the Apple Valley Mall at Rt. 44 & Rt. 5. It's to the left behind the McDonald's. A small shop, "comfortably crowded" I like to say. The owner, John, is a very nice guy. He's usually open around noon till about 8 during the week.

Where is darlington Hobbies in EP? I can only find ones located in "the Bucket".


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Its $199 at Toys R Us in Canada.

Do we have "screw-me" written on us up here or what?

Huzz

The Great Canadian Rip-Off is alive and well.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Isn't the canadian dollar stronger now then the American dollar? That kinda makes sense, since Hasbro is still American owned and operated.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

If the Canadian dollar is the same value as the American dollar, things here should cost no more than they do in the US.

But - they actually cost around 20% more - at least. Proof that many (not all) Canadian retailers are hosing us Canadians. Just go to Honda.ca and Honda.com to see how much Honda is ripping us Canucks on each Honda. Try for example an Accord EX - a whopping six grand more up here!

Huzz


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

So just order it from a US company and have it shipped?

Want to talk about getting hosed, order some stuff from England, look at the inflated cost, and then look at the shipping costs.

$40 to ship a $10 figure here is just a TAD too pricey for me.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Just heard my pod shipped. I should have mine any day now.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> Just heard my pod shipped. I should have mine any day now.


I got mine a few days ago. Strange thing happened, though. I put it next to my bed and the next morning I felt great but the pod was deflated and dried out.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The pod is coming for you... and you... and YOU!!!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

They're here already! You're next! You're next, You're next...!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

We should all get baseball caps with a "Pod Person" logo, featuring a pic of the LIS pod and the Moebius logo.

Huzz


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I got mine a few days ago. Strange thing happened, though. I put it next to my bed and the next morning I felt great but the pod was deflated and dried out.


I hope you weren't like Donald Southerland and feeling "beside" yourself.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Dave Hussey said:


> We should all get baseball caps with a "Pod Person" logo, featuring a pic of the LIS pod and the Moebius logo.


Or at least t-shirts! Frak, that's a funny & great idea, Huzz! :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Geez, Dave...that truly sucks...


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Ah look - someone to add to my "ignore" list.

Huzz


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...I meant the inflated prices for y'all in Canada, Dave...the "Pod Person" cap idea I like a lot! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> I hope you weren't like Donald Southerland and feeling "beside" yourself.


:lol:


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Is this the truck that dropped off the (Moebius) Pods?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...I meant the inflated prices for y'all in Canada, Dave...the "Pod Person" cap idea I like a lot! :thumbsup:


Awesome! Now I can un-ignore ya! In my best Don Adams voice:

"Sorry about that, Chief!"

Huzz


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

No sweat, Dave...we're all friends here!


----------

